# Goof proof lures



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

So I was out with the kids the other day at Ft Desoto fishing, but I use that term loosely. Once the shrimp were all eaten we switched to some DOA shrimp under popping corks. We got a few hits. But nothing to good. 

I took the cork off and worked it just as a jig, but all I ever seem to catch that way is grass! Maybe I go to fast, or to slow, or hop it to much.....whatever it is, I just never had much luck with them.

I had an old spook jr in my box, I haven't used in years, but tied it on and started trying to walk the dog. Started getting hits soon after. Even landed one.









So long story longer, I haven really used lures in years, mostly live bait, and my skills have waned. All this talk has about camping has me thinking now. 
What are your goof proof go to lures? I always liked the spook because I can see it and its relatively easy to work. Not sure about winter time though.


----------



## Snookyrookie (Sep 9, 2016)

Mine is just a simple white paddletail. Not really a lure, but I’ve caught snook, reds, trout, tarpon, snapper, cudas, grouper and so much more on them, and even the most novice fisherman can cast it and just reel it steadily in. I never leave the dock without a couple of packs. Doesn’t provide the excitement of a top water, but if reeled quickly will skim close enough to the top to come close. Also had a ton of success with Yozuri surface minnows, and much easier to work than a spook


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

firecat1981 said:


> So I was out with the kids the other day at Ft Desoto fishing, but I use that term loosely. Once the shrimp were all eaten we switched to some DOA shrimp under popping corks. We got a few hits. But nothing to good.
> 
> I took the cork off and worked it just as a jig, but all I ever seem to catch that way is grass! Maybe I go to fast, or to slow, or hop it to much.....whatever it is, I just never had much luck with them.
> 
> ...


weighted worm hook or weed guard on a jig head when dealing with grass... gulps work and will keep the kids interested.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Man it’s tuff to beat a simple soft plastic and jig head. Cast out, count down to the depth you want to fish and bounce it back it in. I prefer a smaller profile bait like Norton sand eel jrs and reaction strike jerk jr. 


The Reaction strikes in 4.5” “croaker” and 3.5” “twopenny” have been doing well for me lately. The Norton sand eel jr is a 4” “black magic.” 


Honestly, I throw the Norton in black magic probably 80% of the time. My all time favorite is a B&L in root beer but I can’t find them anymore.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

*Gold weedless spoon*
zara spook topwater
shrimp imitation whether doa or gulp style
paddle tail both weedless and jig head depending on what I am fishing.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

My 4 year old son catches sight cast trout and redfish on a 1/16oz jighead and soft plastic tail with no popping cork. My thoughts are see if they need training wheels before you put them on a bike with them. If they can cast and retrieve they should be able to work a soft plastic and keep it out of the shell and grass.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I fish these three probably 95 percent of the time:
Rapala Skitter Walk 08
Aqua Dream weedless 3/8-oz spoon (different tints depending on water clarity)
DOA 1/4-oz near clear shrimp (solo, without cork)

If I want to change it up, I'll tie on a jerk bait with swimbait hook or shad tail on a 1/8-oz jig head


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> My 4 year old son catches sight cast trout and redfish on a 1/16oz jighead and soft plastic tail with no popping cork. My thoughts are see if they need training wheels before you put them on a bike with them. If they can cast and retrieve they should be able to work a soft plastic and keep it out of the shell and grass.
> 
> View attachment 89296
> View attachment 89298
> ...


Your son is ahead of the curve. My son is 3 and not quite there. My daughter is 9, but for personal reasons there are certain things that don't work well for her. However I'm more talking about just myself and which lures I'd want on a long weekend camping.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> My 4 year old son catches sight cast trout and redfish on a 1/16oz jighead and soft plastic tail with no popping cork. My thoughts are see if they need training wheels before you put them on a bike with them. If they can cast and retrieve they should be able to work a soft plastic and keep it out of the shell and grass.


Reason you started him on Zebco style push button over spinning set up w/ that theory? More so curious as my son fishes with me (turns 4 in Nov.). I tried the little kid rods but they are junk so ended up getting a micro ugly stick with a nice micro spin reel that can handle bigger fish. He isn't casting on his own yet but has been reeling in just fine now for over a year. I can def. see how the zebco style is easier to introduce them to casting and wondering if I should maybe switch to that when my daughter starts.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I frequently have inexperienced people on the boat fishing artificials and use either a paddle tail on a jig head and straight crank it or a gulp shrimp under a popping cork. I have also started using chatterbaits as it is easy to say reel it just fast enough to few the vibrations.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jlindsley said:


> Reason you started him on Zebco style push button over spinning set up w/ that theory? More so curious as my son fishes with me (turns 4 in Nov.). I tried the little kid rods but they are junk so ended up getting a micro ugly stick with a nice micro spin reel that can handle bigger fish. He isn't casting on his own yet but has been reeling in just fine now for over a year. I can def. see how the zebco style is easier to introduce them to casting and wondering if I should maybe switch to that when my daughter starts.


I bought it for him when he was a baby and built him a custom rod (a better rod than most men own) to match it and he’s very attached to it. I will be getting him a baitcaster and training him to fish with it very soon. I do have it spooled up with 10 pound braid and it’s actually very stout. I’m stoked that he can fish with me all day throwing artificial and never needs help. I can’t say as much for some grown men...


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

My


jlindsley said:


> *Gold weedless spoon*
> zara spook topwater
> shrimp imitation whether doa or gulp style
> paddle tail both weedless and jig head depending on what I am fishing.


 Winter go to lures


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

Good deal, def. a great feeling when they want to go! I do think it is sometimes swayed by the dunkin donuts in the morning or those fine mini corn dogs on the kids menu @ jbs lol


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

BassFlats said:


> View attachment 89304


I tell you what, Flying Lures and Banjo Minnows kicked ass...not sure about the Helicopter Lure though.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Zebco caught fish


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I tell you what, Flying Lures and Banjo Minnows kicked ass...not sure about the Helicopter Lure though.


True story! I used the hell out of flying lures near 30 years ago, caught plenty of bass on them.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Here's the kids last trout from the other day.









My son gets serious when it's time to pilot the skiff, lol.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2019)

For a tough bite I will tie on a daggum rattle trap “silver with blue & red” and they catch red fish! Just don’t set the hook on the first bump or you will most likely miss it! Gold spoon with curly tail grub, gold inline spinner bait.

Trout, paddle tail, curly tail, stick bait, doa shrimp, gulp shrimp, yozuri shrimp are my go too’s


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

I always have gulp and 1/4 oz jigheads onboard as a backup


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I tell you what, Flying Lures and Banjo Minnows kicked ass...not sure about the Helicopter Lure though.


I used to bass fish a pond the the helicopter lure would absolutely smoke them. But then again anything that was moving at or near the surface would draw strikes. Lol


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

1. Any soft plastic paddle tail or jerk bait, rig weedless or on a regular jig head
2. She-Dog in bone or glow
3. DOA shrimp freelined
4. Mirrodine 
I probably use one of those four 85% of the time.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I still mostly use natural bait. If the fish have to fight, might as well give them real food to replenish what’s lost in the fight. If I use artificials. I like tube baits hooked weedless on a worm hook. Mess around with some gulp and paddle tail plastics as well.


----------



## Snakesurf (Jun 18, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I bought it for him when he was a baby and built him a custom rod (a better rod than most men own) to match it and he’s very attached to it. I will be getting him a baitcaster and training him to fish with it very soon. I do have it spooled up with 10 pound braid and it’s actually very stout. I’m stoked that he can fish with me all day throwing artificial and never needs help. I can’t say as much for some grown men...


Zebco reels have probable caught more fish than any other brand of reels. I hate to admit it given the thousands of dollars I have spent on making custom rods and buying high end reels. I put fly rods in my daughters hands when they were 4 yr old and when they got older I let them use spinning rods/reels. It was pretty funny watching them try to cast spinning rods like a fly rod the first time they used them. Now as teenagers and older they always ask if I am going to "make" them use fly rods when we go fishing. Oh almost forgot, the shrimp tail tout (old Academy worm bar) is still to me the best all around bait with a 1/8 oz lead head jig. Purple body and white tail.


----------



## SymmFish (Aug 28, 2018)

1/8 oz jighead and a DSL is my go to. Gold spoon is another. 

If I am sight casting it is usually with Buggs.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

SymmFish said:


> 1/8 oz jighead and a DSL is my go to. Gold spoon is another.
> 
> If I am sight casting it is usually with Buggs.


People might not know you are referring to Down South Lures soft plastics. Chicken of the C original size is my go-to in all water clarity and conditions.


----------



## SymmFish (Aug 28, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> People might not know you are referring to Down South Lures soft plastics. Chicken of the C original size is my go-to in all water clarity and conditions.


Ah, very true. I was referencing Down South Lures. 
Chicken if the C is awesome in all clarities for sure. Trout, reds and flounder all love it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

SymmFish said:


> Ah, very true. I was referencing Down South Lures.
> Chicken if the C is awesome in all clarities for sure. Trout, reds and flounder all love it.


They are pretty much all I throw as far as soft plastic tails. I have some DSL 3” paddle tails that are pretty sweet. Thinning the tail to give them more action.


----------



## SymmFish (Aug 28, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> They are pretty much all I throw as far as soft plastic tails. I have some DSL 3” paddle tails that are pretty sweet. Thinning the tail to give them more action.


I’ve been using the eye strike jig heads with them, but the Texas Custom haven’t been bad either.


----------



## Derek Radtke (Feb 24, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> People might not know you are referring to Down South Lures soft plastics. Chicken of the C original size is my go-to in all water clarity and conditions.


Do you ever throw with super model?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Derek Radtke said:


> Do you ever throw with super model?


Yes, mostly in winter and spring


----------



## Derek Radtke (Feb 24, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Yes, mostly in winter and spring


Between the super and a gambler what’s your preferred big girl soft plastic?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Derek Radtke said:


> Between the super and a gambler what’s your preferred big girl soft plastic?


DSL Super Model because it’s VERY durable, has a ton of action, great colors and made in USA. I used Gambler Flappin Shad before DSL came around and they worked very well but are so soft they were pretty useless after one or two strikes and the tails pop off too easy.
There’s a good reason Chad Peterek swapped from Gamblers to DSL tails for big girls.


----------



## SymmFish (Aug 28, 2018)

DSL are extremely well made and durable for sure. I know many a guide who uses them as their preferred soft plastic


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Mann’s 1minus. Rigem our with better split rings and short shank wide gap 3x hooks. Sling it all day on a 7-6med baitcaster. Slow wake it, run it sub surface or 3-4ft down. All depends on speed and where your rod tip is. 7’above the water or 2’ below. Best all around lure I’ve ever seen. Reds will destroy it, specs will slash at it, snoook will engulf it, cudas, jacks and blues will try to destroy it. Even had 10-30#poon roll em. Best prospecting lure I’ve ever used. Not counting I can throw one a country mile.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Rick hambric said:


> Mann’s 1minus. Rigem our with better split rings and short shank wide gap 3x hooks. Sling it all day on a 7-6med baitcaster. Slow wake it, run it sub surface or 3-4ft down. All depends on speed and where your rod tip is. 7’above the water or 2’ below. Best all around lure I’ve ever seen. Reds will destroy it, specs will slash at it, snoook will engulf it, cudas, jacks and blues will try to destroy it. Even had 10-30#poon roll em. Best prospecting lure I’ve ever used. Not counting I can throw one a country mile.


I love a 1Minus and also fell in love with the StrikePro Hunchback wakebait. Idiot proof, just chunk and reel it in.


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

View attachment 90754









Was given this test lure to try. It's a Whopper Plopper style lures for "my can't take the time out from my busy life to learn to walk the dog properly anglers".
You know, friends & family that fish once a year that dress the part of a guide they seen on TV. With color coordinated name brand label shoes, shirt, shorts, buff & hat with a flap. But forget to bring polarized sunglasses & buy the very cheapest rod / reel outfit spooled with mono.....

Hey the lure works, they leave with a story of how they outfished everyone......ICM


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Ice Cream Man said:


> View attachment 90754
> View attachment 90756
> 
> 
> ...


Well that pretty much describes me, lol. Except I use cheap braided line.


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

Ice Cream Man said:


> View attachment 90754
> View attachment 90756
> 
> 
> ...


fify


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

You don’t need $15 topwaters (Whopper Plopper) to catch fish. I saw a bunch of custom painted Fatboys at a tackle shop in POC last month that were $16. I guess if you have money to burn!


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Lol, well it seems my $4 rusted old Zara spook jr still does the trick, so you're right.


----------



## Lil_skeeter (Dec 17, 2017)

Weedless gold spoon. And a doa shrimp in white or red. Fool proof and I have caught some of my biggest reds on em.


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Was getting short striked by Trout recently. Blow ups without hookups on a Zara Spook One Knock ( my secret big Trout topwater ). Went to a noisey MirrOlure She Pup that I scratched the finish off to discover a bone color finish, downsized the treble hooks to #4, added a #4 SureSet treble on the rear. Started catching Trout again.....ICM


----------



## Aarongill737 (May 27, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I bought it for him when he was a baby and built him a custom rod (a better rod than most men own) to match it and he’s very attached to it. I will be getting him a baitcaster and training him to fish with it very soon. I do have it spooled up with 10 pound braid and it’s actually very stout. I’m stoked that he can fish with me all day throwing artificial and never needs help. I can’t say as much for some grown men...


Smack, I love that idea. What are the details on that setup, if you don’t mind my asking. My problem with my kid’s current spinning setup is his understanding of slack line going on the reel makes wind knots, especially with the 10-8lb mono I’ve got him on. I want to hand him braid but figured it wouldn’t play with a spincast. What spincast and braid are y’all running? Was it hard to dial in?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Aarongill737 said:


> Smack, I love that idea. What are the details on that setup, if you don’t mind my asking. My problem with my kid’s current spinning setup is his understanding of slack line going on the reel makes wind knots, especially with the 10-8lb mono I’ve got him on. I want to hand him braid but figured it wouldn’t play with a spincast. What spincast and braid are y’all running? Was it hard to dial in?


Zebco Rhino with 10# Spiderwire but I will be taking it off and going with 30# to make it more manageable. 10# Spiderwire was ok but the diameter is just too small. 30# braid is just about the equivalent diameter of 8# mono.


----------

